

Obie Fernandez: What's This Crap About a Ruby Backlash? - luccastera
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2008/01/whats-this-crap.html

======
henning
> As far as I can tell, the originators of these ideas are people that betray
> agendas against the success of Ruby and/or Ruby on Rails.

Says the person who has a vested financial interest in the opposite.

------
anaphoric
Here come the flame wars... Look away. Don't get sucked in. It's fun to start
grinding on each other, but oh, such a waste of time!

------
motoko
God, I actually read this. What the hell is wrong with me? I need a life.

...meh

INTERNETS FIGHT!

------
goodgoblin
It's the predictable pattern of tearing down a darling. I think its actually
for the better. Ruby has had a nice ride, some negative attention will help
drain the hype. What'll be left will be closer to the truth and able to stand
on its own merits.

------
gscott
I used to think programming languages were tools to create with but now I
realize they are not tools they are a religion.

~~~
bayareaguy
I sometimes think of them as clothing styles.

~~~
michaelneale
Thats my preferred analogy. From what little I know of the fashion industry,
the parallels are amazing. A lot of the fashion industry spends its efforts
trying to out do and impress itself (and tear itself down) - with little
regard to what "ordinary" people want to wear.

